# C. ideii Flower



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Look what I found today. It must be the season for ideii flowers.  The collection data for this plant is Crypt cf. ideii "Muara Teweh" (Idei A-09).


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

It's hiding well, nice job.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice! Not typical ideii flower though - looks like one of the variants.
Cut it open!


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

One question. What does cf. stand for?


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cf.

It's an abbreviation of a Latin word, confer. It means a specimen that looks like a known species, but it is slightly different.


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Some more info on the same strain over here!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Kai..long time no see my friend!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Here's the same species at a buddy's place: http://images.aquaria.net/other/locations/fishrooms/j/jrobinson/crypts/IMG_1744s.jpg


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice flower and leaf.


----------

